# Merry Christmas. So what did you get?



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

My son got a Thomas the train talking "gordon" engine with tender. No trains for me for now though.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Extremely Spoiled!!! So much I feel embarrassed to say it in here


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Ah, go on and tell us.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Best Christmas ever again (in my life)

Got a giant Lego Pirate ship (30" X 20" tall)
My father gave me his Accucraft C-19 (he said he bought it for me 3 years ago all along) (posts about tuning it and tweaking it to follow)

And I am sitting in the Labor and Delivery room awaiting my Baby Girl to be born TODAY, yes today, crazy

My first child, and she comes to me on christmas, should be born this afternoon sometime.


Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Andrew must have got mine...looks like Santa missed me again....


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations there Andrew, now you get to spoil the heck out of her.







Trains, trains & more trains, live steam when the times right.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Here is a pre-congrats Andrew. Having my first child, also a girl 3 years ago truly changed my life. I have a 1 year old boy who absolutely loves all things trains. We are watching Thomas and friends right now. I know years from now he and I will have lots of fun with my AML K4 LS. That is if it is here by then.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

If you lived close by, I would let you take the C-19 for a spin  or any other one of my engines for that matter, I learned how to share at a young age hehehe

I bought my wife this 7.5" trolley 2 years ago because she liked it, its full of barbie dolls lol, I am sure my daughter will love it someday hehehe
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2071591&l=ddb1401991&id=580976521


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulaions Andrew! 

My "baby" girl, is giving me my first grandchild for my Christmas present. 

Best Christmas ever. 

Trains will come later, one way or the other. 

Fil


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Can't wait to see the pics/vids of the C-19 running. I keep telling my wife that the K4 is really for our son, which is true since it will one day be his, but it helps a little when wanting to get it. Be sure to post some pics of the baby when you get a chance as well.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

A Bachmann 4-4-0, Acucraft short RGS caboose, and a book More Up Clear Creek. That's it for train stuff, shirts, coat, undies, gloves and a Toyota FJ Cruser.

Chuckger


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Andrew, 
All the best to you and your wife, and of course your daughter. 
How very exciting for you, what a great present to be given. 
I did very well at this end of the country. 
I just got up and found presents under the tree. 
There was an Aster BR 5MT, an Aster S2, an Aster BR 9F, an Aster Baldwin B1 ....... Oh wait a minute, this is NOT April 1st is it so can't tell lies can I! 
Wishing all who have time to read this today, A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS and may 2011 be good to you in every way. 
For those of you busy with family and friends today, who read this tomorrow, I am sure that your Christmas must have been all that it is about. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot, I got to wake up this morning and spend another day in this wonderful world, so it's another great Christmas for me!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, each day is a blessing to be sure. David, I was getting really jealous there for a minute reading all those Aster engines


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Andrew, we are blessed with two girls, would not trade them for the world or a boy for that matter. 

Cool 7.5" gauge horse car too!


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

It's kinda sad, but I'm actually more excited about my new soldering iron than the iPod Touch....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Pile of dirt


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

HAHA the pile of dirt is great! Only a true garden railroader would be jealous, as I am of you! 

I was fortunate enough this year to acquire a fabulous Accucraft pump bottle for Christmas! Can't wait to steam up now with the ability to feed-water! Truly the gift that keeps giving! 

Andrew, 
Congrats on your daughter! My girls are already train fans... And my 2 year old has a thing for steam engines in particular! Got to start them young!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Rather than start a new thread, what is easier to fire? Alcohol or butane live steam? I can't afford it, but the BR Britanna 7 caught my eye. A sweet looking engine. Anyone here have some experience with one?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Too late! 
I gather that the USA batch of G1MRC Britannias have all sold out! 
We have one locally here, and I have also seen one run in Portland. Seem to run very well. 
Which is easier. 
Talk to someone like me who only has alcohol locos, and I'll swear that they are easier. 
Talk to those with gas, and they will do likewise. 
They both work, so it is really down to the fact that they are DIFFERENT, and you might find one is better for you, or you might like them both equally. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I bleeve that Dr Rivet has recently acquired a Britannia - you might ask him to post his impressions. The only one I've seen running was hauling a most unprototypical consists of about twenty mixed cars - with contemptuous ease, it seemed. Started away without a stutter, but a fine deep chuff - much like the real thing that I've often seen. A very fine model for not alot of money in real terms, and if I modelled UK trains it would be right up there with the other 'must-haves'. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Santa brought me a 4-4-0 Eureka and Palisades loco and a micro pin nailer..Woo Hoo. Now I can build better buildings.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! Andrew and family.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the bill... and not the kind attached to a cap or a duck, either!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 25 Dec 2010 08:48 AM 

I just got up and found presents under the tree. 
There was an Aster BR 5MT, an Aster S2, an Aster BR 9F, an Aster Baldwin B1 ....... Oh wait a minute, this is NOT April 1st is it so can't tell lies can I! 
Wishing all who have time to read this today, A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS and may 2011 be good to you in every way. 
For those of you busy with family and friends today, who read this tomorrow, I am sure that your Christmas must have been all that it is about. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

David
Seems that you will enjoy the holiday spirit with the Christmas "yet to come" for the next 6 months!


Speaking of being busy...forecast is for 8-12" of snow through Monday


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

David, there seems to be a few places online including accucraft's estore with them still in stock. I know sometimes sites do not update and when it is processed you are given the bad news, but these seem to have been on these sites for a while. All the best.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I got this little guy.










Wonder what that means ????????????


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

O Ya,

And a harriman roof kit to try out on one of my heavyweights.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the pleasure to run one of the new Accucraft Brittania a few weeks ago when it arrived. Steamed up fast and ran amazingly smooth. Didnt get to actually fun a full run as there was a leak on the tender that caused us to shut it down. 

As for Christmas got a few parts for my 72 Jeep CJ5, the new motor should be built after christmas as we are still waiting on new pistons. Dropping in a 360 to replace the 304 (have to run a quart of 20W-50 to get oil pressure currently. No train goodies but I usually never wait for christmas to buy a train..Hah I cheated and bought it before Christmas. Still a great day! 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Why is this thread under live steam ? DAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Probably because there is quite a bit of live steamer discussion throughout the thread and it being here would naturally give one the assumption that it just might be merry to discuss if anyone got any live steam stuff for the holidays.









In hindsight, I should have added in the subject... "So what did you get in the live steam department?"


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes. Yes ...You probably should have to make the thread clear........


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

My combination Christmas/Birthday gift will be my Accucraft live steam Mason Bogie... when it get's here.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

That will be quite the gift.


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

I got a nice string of box cars to go with my SP 4-6-0. I'm just praying it'll show up before Cabin Fever...


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

I got 2 gallons of distilled water, which was great considering I left a few gallons outside that froze into bricks, so was able to run!!
Good thing I don't have any coal locos, otherwise it would've been really interesting xmas!








-Ray 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats, Andrew! And glad to see the trolley out and being enjoyed.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Ray you had a coal fired loco and passed it on....Also you do have a coal fired loco!!! So does Dan!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations Andrew. Hope your wife and baby girl are doing well. 
Can't wait to see, I mean run (ha ha) the C-19 at the track. 

Bruce


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wod I gets trainwise?...............nothin' 

Got a small portable DVD player which was cool but other than that we just got together with family and gave kids presents.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I got my christmas gift a little late. It came in the form of working about 45hours from Sun night till this afternoon in this nasty snow storm we just had.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

A Precedent (JUMBO) in Gauge one. I got mine running three days before Christmas. I started the build on August 29th.
See it run the first time at; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UvF9yWYdNg Its ready for Diamondhead now.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Santa brought me a Ruby kit and am looking forward to putting it together in the next week or so. Really want to take it to DH next month. Looks like I will also get to see high pressures new loco at DH. Later RJD


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Bought myself a AML B&O Docksider, quite pleased with the detail and running qualities. Not mentioned in the ads but it has sprung drivers. Can't wait to see the K4 due out soon. 

Took a video of the first run, plan to put RC on the throttle. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeKgVLVSj1I 

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve - it looks to be a nice slow runner - just what is needed in a yard goat. Nice quiet burner, too. Need more movie with a couple of cars, please! 

Best for 2011! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By highpressure on 29 Dec 2010 06:18 PM 
A Precedent (JUMBO) in Gauge one. I got mine running three days before Christmas. I started the build on August 29th.
See it run the first time at; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UvF9yWYdNg Its ready for Diamondhead now.

Looks to be a fine runner, but badly needs five or six three-axle passenger cars behind it! Are you going to line it out?

Best for 2011!

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 31 Dec 2010 09:01 AM 
Steve - it looks to be a nice slow runner - just what is needed in a yard goat. Nice quiet burner, too. Need more movie with a couple of cars, please! 

Best for 2011! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 
I will work on it, I have some billboard reefers for it to pull around. i have a N5C caboose on its way.

Steve


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy New Year Folks, Terry, I picked up this in December from Germany for my Christmas present ...... 

http://picasaweb.google.com/wpandyr/BR44#5550950298139919810 

Need a good rake of freight cars now..


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

In a frigid 50F weather the Docksider was called to freight duty. After my first run there was fuel still left in the tank and looking in the boiler the water level was below the top of the flue, so I added a Goodall valve. 
On the second run I added water after 10 minutes, while adding water during each pump there was some water flow through the water glass and it seemed to provide a reliable indication of the water level, so it seems to break any surface tension in the glass. Sort of acted like a Regner refill system. 
The goodall valve intefers with the roof hinge so I may modify the roof with a magnetic attachment, which I have used sucessfully on another model. For this run i just taped the hinge wire to the roof and just ran with the roof just sitting on top of the cab. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isBj3LZLeaE 

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

It was a Micro Mark Christmas here. 










Looking forward to creating many things 1;20.3 scale in the new year. Congratulations Andrew!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Rod, 
Nice touch painting the mountains on your house, helps the eye extend the scence. 
Nice looking train and layout. 

John


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

I played Santa and won a Bassett-Lowke O-scale Panier 2-6-0 live steamer on Ebay. Beautifully made, and hopefully will run as well. Very impressive fuel and burner system. Does any one have any experience with these locos? I have had over twenty locos, including 1 1/2" scale, but this is my first foray into O-scale.
SSA#999 Alex Azary


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

Alex, 
Is this a Stanier mogul? If so, is it original Bassett Lowke or one of the Corgi reproductions from 10 years ago? 

I've got a Great Western version from the late 20s and an LNER version that is probably an early post-war model. The Great Western is kind of tired but still runs very well and potters along nicely for half an hour or so with 8 lightweight 4 wheel wagons. The LNER version is much stronger and will also potter along for half an hour or so, but with a much heavier load. The vapourizing burner does not like wind, but the locos are very satisfying to run, and when tuned properly, they run very well indeed. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sFrdXAd5c4 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcFxvf7M_t0 

Hopefully the above links work. They show my Great Western mogul running in a couple of different venues. I don't have any film of the LNER version running as yet, but I'd like to rectify that situation sooner rather than later. 

Cheers, 
Paul


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Paul-
Thanks for the prompt reply. My typo- it is a Stanier Mogul 2-6-0 in the British Railways livery(black) with red pin striping. It is a brand new out-of-the- box loco. The label on top of the box states that this is a "Special Limited Release". The back of the the tender has a brass plate that reads "Bassett-Lowke Ltd Edition 298". The back of the instruction booklet liists a service address as Bassett-Lowke Ltd. Leicester, LE3 2RL UK.There is mention of Corgi anywhere.

Alex


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

Alex, 
That is a Corgi loco. They were made about 10 years ago if memory serves, and I have no personal experience with them. They are copies of the original Stanier B-L moguls, so they do have some mechanical history if you will. 

A note about running these locos... When filling the boiler, leave the whistle valve open and use it as a level tap. When firing up, leave the whistle open until all that comes out is steam. This allows the water to expand when firing up and makes sure that you don't get a hot shower from the safety or pull water into the cylinders. The locos are also equipped with push fit cylinder heads which can blow off if you force water through the cylinders. Jim Montgomery gave me this tip when he sold me my first mogul and it really makes operating much easier. 

http://www.gauge0guild.com/manual/S9 - Appendix B.pdf 

The above link gives water and meths capacites for various 0 scale locos, so that may be helpful as well. 

Good luck with your new loco, 
Paul


----------

